
Daniel Dennett: ‘I begrudge every hour I have to spend worrying about politics’ - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/feb/12/daniel-dennett-politics-bacteria-bach-back-dawkins-trump-interview?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
lcw
A lot of this also applies to politics within companies specifically large
corporations. I begrudge thinking about politics at work but it's become
rampant in white collar work environments. As a person who just loves getting
thing finished I can deal with compromise but I can't deal with the negative
politics of evading and misdirection that comes with most large enterprise
projects these days. From shady sales to the lack of transparency when things
don't go perfectly to finger pointing, it all becomes soul crushing for people
who love to build things.

I have to imagine this is what it feels like to be a great politician in US
government at this very moment in history.

